# Flamingo versus Alligator Alley dec 26, 2022 - Jan 1



## BA (Nov 22, 2014)

I need a little help from the locals on this one. I live in LA, but fish south Florida, keys, flamingo etc several times a year — I drag my boat 1000 miles each way because I love the fishing down there.

here is my situation— I was planning to bring my skiff down, stay in Florida city and hit flamingo all week— however, this front makes me rethink that plan. I’m concerned about the water temp drop and the winds messing up the place. In the past, I’ve fished everything from the flamingo launch up to the shark river with good success both winter and summer 

my plan B is Aerojet and alligator alley to chase bass — if I go that route I’ll bring my bay boat as it’s easier to fish 3 guys out of

any advice would be appropriated

thanks in advance


----------



## BA (Nov 22, 2014)

@lemaymiami — I’ve read a ton of your reports over the years and you are extremely knowledgeable on these areas — if you see this post I appreciate any information you would share

thanks


----------



## mwolaver (Feb 6, 2014)

If you are fishing the "inside" at Flamingo, the water never really gets dirty...rough, but should be able to hide. The "outside" gets unfishable during a serious cold frontal passage: West is Death in the Park. (wind direction). Can't tell you too much about the canals.


----------



## 10kman (Mar 12, 2020)

Take a look at 10k island between Marco Island and Cape Sable.
Great backwater many small islands and all the fish of shallow
water in Keys except bonefish.


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

We should have a warming trend after this Christmas cold front. It will take a little time for the water temp's to warm, so the tarpon won't be around (not until water temp's exceed 72). But, there will be plenty of trout, reds and snook to fish. Just slow it down and maybe fish bigger baits.


----------



## BA (Nov 22, 2014)

Thanks for the info guys 

heres the post trip report

flamingo
Water never made it out of the 60s — saw several dead tarpon in buttonwood canal and tarpon creek — Fishing was very slow - only snook would cooperate 

alligator alley
Too cold— many dead peacocks there and the ones that were alive wouldn’t bite as the temp was too low, Thought maybe the large mouth would cooperate — no dice there

Saved the trip -
found a fresh water canal that was warmer than anywhere else and caught over 100 fish — a mixture of large mouth and peacocks with a few Mayans thrown in

I was a week too soon- the first week of January should get it done— but you go when you can go


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Sent you a PM..


----------

